# triplets



## CanuckPete (Mar 24, 2008)

A first look at my new triplets

















Para ordnance, SF45-a special run for the Canadian armed forces.

just got them yesterday


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

SWEET about sums it up!:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice. I really like Para Ord pistols. Got two and want a few others..heh


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

How much are they, if you don't me asking?


----------

